# Silent Hills may be dead, but Kojima x del Toro is still alive



## Krory (Jul 24, 2015)

Not much to talk about, but during an interview with IGN, Guillermo del Toro stated that he loved working with Kojima and that the two of them are still in touch, still friends, and are trying to get started working on something new together - which, again, is not _Silent Hills_.



He also briefly talks about what was planned for _Silent Hills_, remarking that they really wanted to fuck with players' heads. The prime example was the Psycho Mantis segment from _Metal Gear Solid_, an indication of the sort of interactivity they wanted the game to have with the player.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 24, 2015)

I'd play it.


----------



## dream (Jul 24, 2015)

> He also briefly talks about what was planned for Silent Hills, remarking that they really wanted to fuck with players' heads.



What a shame.  

Oh well, hopefully something comes out of this partnership.


----------



## Krory (Jul 24, 2015)

This is my OTP.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm glad they're still partnering together. Obviously they couldn't continue  doing Silent Hills together because Konami owns the IP, but that just makes me even more excited for something original that Kojima and Toro will create.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 24, 2015)

They could still make a similar game even bring in Reedus if necessary.  Just not use anything that Konami owns.  Which would be a pity cause I would like to have seen more of the Lisa story even though in the end it had nothing to do with silent hills proper.


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 25, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> He also briefly talks about what was planned for _Silent Hills_, remarking that they really wanted to fuck with players' heads.



>Be watching a P.T. let's play because too scared to play it myself
>Player goes down hallway and turns right
>Sees door on right
>Looks inside
>Nothing
>Walks around aimlessly for ~5 minutes
>Looks back inside door
>Girl inside, slams door shut

That fucking part made me nope so hard I alt+f4'd.

There was nothing there the first time. The expectation was that nothing would be there the second time. Then they broke my expectation.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 25, 2015)

Not gonna lie... part of the appeal for me was going to be a new SH game. I've already got a huge respect for the series (Yes, even the notsogreat ones), but never really played any of them first hand, so I was hoping I could kickstart my fandom with what may have been the first great one in years.

That said, I'm interested in what Koge can do without Konami breathing down his neck, so while I'm not as super excited as before, I will be keeping any eye on this. Hope Toro isn't just blowing smoke.


----------



## lacey (Jul 25, 2015)

Honestly, I'm excited for this. There's a part of me that hopes they can do something similar in the vein of P.T and maybe either keep some of that story intact, or even just have a different story, but similar elements. Damn shame they couldn't complete that project.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 25, 2015)

Actually for the better, considering silent Hills wouldn't be much like Silent Hill at all and more like Eternal Darkness with Walkind Dead actors considering what Del Toro said. And the games that Kojima does.

Now they can actually do what they want without twisting a horror series that's been chewed and spat to the ground more times than I can count.


----------



## lacey (Jul 25, 2015)

While I understand potential fan frustration over P.T, it was still an interesting and genuinely terrifying project. I'm personally not so much fretting about the game's title as I'm upset that the project as a whole was canned. 

Again, I get fan frustration, I was just eager to see what it would have looked like had it been completed.


----------



## Krory (Jul 27, 2015)

Silent Hills probably still would've been a better Silent Hill game than The Room or Shattered Memories.


----------



## Ranking (Aug 4, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> >Be watching a P.T. let's play because too scared to play it myself
> >Player goes down hallway and turns right
> >Sees door on right
> >Looks inside
> ...



This is an interesting take on jump scares and most people would not be expecting this sort of thing, sure. But jump scares are only one facet of horror -- only one facet of what made Silent Hill a scary game to begin with. I hope they try to fuck with the players heads by making unique uses of audio and lighting, producing gross textures and enemy designs, and other things that may not have been explored yet. 

I'm not a game designer, so I'm not really suggesting anything in particular. The scope that many horror oriented games look at recently seems to be narrowly focused on the jump scare aspect, however. Anyone could say, "focus on something else!" One thing I noticed about Silent Hills aside from jump scares was a lack of combat, (as far as I'm aware) which calls back to limiting the player in order to add a sense of suspension. They could probably look more into that, as it's not really a unique thing amongst contemporary horror ideas of limitations, either.

Kind of makes you think about how genius the minds behind Resident Evil were or maybe rather how lazy current devs are.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 6, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]DZdXxyRCEvs[/YOUTUBE]


----------

